# Diskussionen zur User 2009 Wahl



## zotos (6 Dezember 2009)

Um den Thread zur Nominierung nicht mit Diskussionen zu belasten, kann man sich hier austoben. 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was uns zu diesem Thema dieses Jahr mal wieder einfällt.


----------



## veritas (6 Dezember 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Um den Thread zur Nominierung nicht mit Diskussionen zu belasten, kann man sich hier austoben.
> 
> Ich bin ja mal gespannt was uns zu diesem Thema dieses Jahr mal wieder einfällt.




Yeahhh endlich wieder...... und noch keiner hat abgestimmt?


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2009)

Bei der letzten User des Jahres Wahl wurde ja ein Wanderpokal in dieses Ritual eingebaut.
Ich möchte daran erinnern, dass es sich um eine moralische Verpflichtung des "Auserwählten" handelt, ein Foto von dem Wanderpokal an seinem Stellplatz im Forum zu veröffentlichen. Auch wenn der oder die Gewinnerin eigentlich ja ein ganzes Jahr den Pokal sicher hat sollte das Foto zeitnah nach Erhalt des Pokals veröffentlicht werden. ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2009)

publikumsliebling ist mal ne schöne idee, danke zotos ^^


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> publikumsliebling ist mal ne schöne idee, danke zotos ^^



nur schade, dass recht wenige von der nominierungsmöglichkeit gebrauch machen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nur schade, dass recht wenige von der nominierungsmöglichkeit gebrauch machen



Hallo,

anfangs hat es mich ja gewundert, dass eine seriöse Umfrage und
eine Schlammschlacht zusammenhänglich gestartet werden soll,
aber nun bin ich wieder beruhigt ...


----------



## veritas (7 Dezember 2009)

@4L : Du willst doch nur *POSTINGKING 2009* werden....

Beiträge pro Tag: 7,15 :sb4:

LG

Mario



p.s  manchmal ist weniger mehr... *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Beiträge pro Tag: 7,15 :sb4:



das warn definitiv mal mehr, glaub ich. perfektionist hat da ja immer ein prüfendes auge drauf gehabt...


----------



## veritas (7 Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube ganz stark das Du deinen Sinn für Humor sehr überschätzt...
Hast Du dieses Jahr eigentlich schon wieder einen "Abschied" gehabt?
Wird vielleicht mal wieder Zeit...:sb4:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2009)

kann das sein das ihr beiden keine freunde werdet?


----------



## OHGN (7 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das warn definitiv mal mehr, glaub ich. perfektionist hat da ja immer ein prüfendes auge drauf gehabt...



also vor ca. einem Jahr war der Schnitt bei 9,2 Beiträgen/Tag 

@veritas: Es reicht, wenn Du diesen Asshole-Smile nur einmal verwendest, besser wäre allerdings Du könntest in Zukunft gänzlich drauf verzichten.
Ginge das einzurichten?
Danke


----------



## veritas (7 Dezember 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> @veritas: Es reicht, wenn Du diesen Asshole-Smile nur einmal verwendest, besser wäre allerdings Du könntest in Zukunft gänzlich drauf verzichten.
> Ginge das einzurichten?
> Danke




Aber wieso? 
Es drückt meine Emotionen am besten aus und es steht zur Verfügung...
Dieses Sch****gelaber vom Avatar und den ganzen Krams, was soll das?
Der soll sich ne Job suchen, oder ne Freundinn, und in unsere Solidargemeinschaft mit einzahlen...

Er soll an seiner Rechtschreibung arbeiten und nicht *ALLES *kommentieren.

@4l   :sw13:


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2009)

veritas schrieb:


> Aber wieso?
> Es drückt meine Emotionen am besten aus und es steht zur Verfügung...
> Dieses Sch****gelaber vom Avatar und den ganzen Krams, was soll das?
> Der soll sich ne Job suchen, oder ne Freundinn, und in unsere Solidargemeinschaft mit einzahlen...
> ...



du scheinst mehr über mich zu wissen als ich selber, respekt ...

zu deiner information: sowohl ich als auch mein arbeitgeber zahlen "in eure solidargemeinschaft" ein und das nicht zu knapp


----------



## argv_user (7 Dezember 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> also vor ca. einem Jahr war der Schnitt bei 9,2 Beiträgen/Tag
> 
> @veritas: Es reicht, wenn Du diesen Asshole-Smile nur einmal verwendest, besser wäre allerdings Du könntest in Zukunft gänzlich drauf verzichten.
> Ginge das einzurichten?
> Danke



Ich stimme Dir zu, OHGN.

Gelegenheit macht Liebe, oder wie das heißt. Ich habe auch was gegen solche meist unangebrachten Meinungsäußerungen. Aber schnell mal draufgeklickt, schon ist der Stempel da. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich jemand beim Fehlen eines solchen Icons dazu verleiten ließe, seine "Meinung" in Worte zu fassen.

An verantwortlicher Stelle könnte man sich daher überlegen, warum solche "Smileys" überhaupt verfügbar sind.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2009)

nominierungen werden dieses jahr sehr zurückhaltend abgegeben


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Dezember 2009)

Wahlmüdigkeit?


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nominierungen werden dieses jahr sehr zurückhaltend abgegeben



Es ist aber auch nicht so leicht, wenn man nur 10 Leute nominieren darf, ich hätte jedenfalls gern noch mehr Leute nominiert.


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht so leicht, wenn man nur 10 Leute nominieren darf, ich hätte jedenfalls gern noch mehr Leute nominiert.


*ACK*

Als ich meine Liste fertig hatte, habe ich auch noch gedacht. 
Der fehlt und der und die und die ...
Aber bei 10 ist halt Schluss.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht so leicht, wenn man nur 10 Leute nominieren darf, ich hätte jedenfalls gern noch mehr Leute nominiert.



 Bist du nicht der, doppelt nominiert hat...?


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bist du nicht der, doppelt nominiert hat...?



Was ? Wie ? nee, nich das ich wüsste


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Was ? Wie ? nee, nich das ich wüsste



Doch schau mal ich bin zweimal auf Platz 1


Kandidaten User 2009
01. Helmut von der Reparatur
02. Larry Laffer
03. Lipperlandstern
04. Marlob
05. MSB
06. Paule
07. Question mark
08. Ralle
09. Thomas v2.1
10. Vierlagig
Und um mal ordentliche Vorschläge für die Wahl des Publikumslieblings zu bringen:
Code:
Kandidaten Publikumsliebling 2009
01. Helmut von der Reparatur
02. Question mark
03. Vierlagig


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Doch schau mal ich bin zweimal auf Platz 1



in zwei kategorien nominiert, schlimm?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> in zwei kategorien nominiert, schlimm?



Ja und doppelt


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Doch schau mal ich bin zweimal auf Platz 1



Da hat der VL aber recht, das sind zwei Kategorien und Zotos hat nicht geschreiben, dass man einen Benutzer nur einmal nominieren darf.
Bis dato kamen ja für die Wahl zum Publikumsliebling meiner meinung nach, noch nicht so viele "Sinnvolle" Nominierungen.

PS: das du immer auf Platz eins stehst liegt übrigens nur daran, das ich das Alphabetisch geordnet hab


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2009)

MW schrieb:


> PS: das du immer auf Platz eins stehst liegt übrigens nur daran, das ich das Alphabetisch geordnet hab



du fuchs ... aber an die anweisung, alle namen so zu schreiben, wie sie im forum lauten hast du dich nicht gehalten


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das warn definitiv mal mehr, glaub ich. perfektionist hat da ja immer ein prüfendes auge drauf gehabt...



Apropo, weiß wer, wo Perfektionist abgeblieben ist? Letze Meldung stammt vom 27.11.09


----------



## MW (10 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du fuchs ... aber an die anweisung, alle namen so zu schreiben, wie sie im forum lauten hast du dich nicht gehalten



Stimmt, hab jetzt mal schnell die Unterstriche ergänzt und deinen Nick klein geschrieben, jetzt sollte aber kein Fehler mehr drin sein, hoffe ich


----------



## OHGN (18 Dezember 2009)

*nur 21 Vorschläge?*

Bis jetzt erst 21 Vorschläge im Nominierungsthread.
Das kann doch nicht alles sein.
Zum Nominierungsthread geht's hier
Traut Euch!


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Apropo, weiß wer, wo Perfektionist abgeblieben ist? Letze Meldung stammt vom 27.11.09



er ist wieder da, alles wird gut



> Letzte Aktivität: Heute 09:33
> Jetzt online: Liest ein Thema Zykluszeit berechnen


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Apropo, weiß wer, wo Perfektionist abgeblieben ist? Letze Meldung stammt vom 27.11.09


draussen in der weiten Welt, zwar nicht wirklich fernab vom Internet, aber hatte keine Zeit fürs Forum ...


----------



## Solaris (18 Dezember 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... hatte keine Zeit fürs Forum ...




sowas geht ja schon mal garnicht:sm7:


----------



## zotos (20 Dezember 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Perfektionist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... hatte keine Zeit fürs Forum ...
> ...


Ging mir genau so. Krise hin oder her, gegen Jahresende wird es meist stressig.


----------

